# SGSIII APP PORTS- S Voice, Flipboard, & More...



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey fellow Vibrant users! Just wanted to share some cool apps and media files that will be released on the highly anticipated Samsung Galaxy S III phone. I don't take credit for extracting them from the SGSIII, I've never even touched the phone. Just wanted to share them here on Rootzwiki for your enjoyment. They work pretty well with ICZen...

*APPS-*​*- - - S Voice - - -*​
*







*​
*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...lk.apk/download[/background]​[background=transparent]*If you have any issues, like frequent crashes, try this. [/background]​[background=transparent]**If you get network errors, download the modified version of S Voice here or try this.[/background]​
*- - - Flipboard - - -*​
*







*​
*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...rd.apk/download[/background]​
*MEDIA FILES-*​*- - - Ui - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...Ui.zip/download[/background]​
*- - - Alarms - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ms.zip/download[/background]​
*- - - Notifications - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ns.zip/download[/background]​
*- - - Ringtones - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...es.zip/download[/background]​
*- - - Media Pack (All above media files in one .zip) - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ck.zip/download[/background]​
*WALLPAPERS-*​*- - - Static Wallpaper Pack - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ck.zip/download[/background]​
*- - - Live Dandelion Wallpaper - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...on.apk/download[/background]​
*- - - Live Deep Sea Wallpaper - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ea.apk/download[/background]​
*- - - Live Luminous Dots Wallpaper - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ts.apk/download[/background]​
*- - - Live Wallpaper Pack (All above live wallpapers in one .zip) - - -*​*Download: *[background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...ck.zip/download[/background]​


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*Credits-*​
ithehappy
vibranturk
Zack Nebbaki
BlackElvis79
pHaez
*All files in the first post are hosted on my sourceforge account, so they should always work.*​
*More SGSIII Apps Coming!!! So check back frequently for new goodies!*​*







*​


----------



## k.r.a.z.i.e

hows it going great find !! can i try this with miui ?


----------



## xriderx66

k.r.a.z.i.e said:


> hows it going great find !! can i try this with miui ?


Tested on MIUIV4 and both work.
*note: SVoice only works on ICS, Flipboard SHOULD work on all firmwares.


----------



## himynameisiknow

Is the lancher possible to port? that'd be...awesome.


----------



## xriderx66

himynameisiknow said:


> Is the lancher possible to port? that'd be...awesome.


Can't remember which ROM, but there is a TouchWiz4 Launcher around XDA. I'll see if i can find it.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

himynameisiknow said:


> Can't remember which ROM, but there is a TouchWiz4 Launcher around XDA. I'll see if i can find it.


I think you're thinking of Doc's Master ICS rom.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Not sure about TouchWiz4, but you can get TouchWiz4.5 from here.


Alright, didn't know there was a 4.5 Thanks for that.
"himynameisiknow" let me know how it goes, I feel like trying it out, but I get afraid of change


----------



## dougfresh

Add this to the list: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?26wskymzz43wywr
G3 complete media/ui sound
If DLing from your Vib then toggle" request desktop site" if linkie can't be seen in mediafire


----------



## k.r.a.z.i.e

Thankx for your quick response rider awesome find again will try soon thankx !!


----------



## thachosenone

theres also this TW4 Launcher that has options like TW4.5, but is a lot more stable, and has versions available for GB, ICS, and CM7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1571527


----------



## Annex

Gotta try the sounds... I love new ringtones


----------



## dougfresh

I'm pushing cm9 now with the Galaxy Tree(3) Touchwiz5 mod.Get it  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1667051 
I'm loving TW5
Addition: the link has mods for both cm9 and aopk.


----------



## SURFBMARLEY

This one works great too

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1671482


----------



## shdw03

thanks noob... s voice works great on zen 1.8...

wanna try this twux1.1, looks promising


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> I'm pushing cm9 now with the Galaxy Tree(3) Touchwiz5 mod.Get it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1667051
> I'm loving TW5
> Addition: the link has mods for both cm9 and aopk.


Will the aokp version work with I Zen dougie?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

It should.. there's a couple lib files and separate twframework.apk and all apks and morph files . When you flash it , it creates a undo backup zip on your sd card just in case you don't like it or boot loop. It shouldn't if you pick aopk mod for zenny


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> It should.. there's a couple lib files and separate twframework.apk and all apks and morph files . When you flash it , it creates a undo backup zip on your sd card just in case you don't like it or boot loop. It shouldn't if you pick aopk mod for zenny


Thanks!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------

